# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  Που βρισκω ανταλλακτικα για dual cs 435?

## aquasonic

καλησπερα... χρειαζομαι 2-3 πραγματακια για το ανωθεν πικαπ... ιμαντα μοτερ και τροφοδοτικο. Ουσιαστικα το ειχε μια γνωστη και το ειχε παρατημενο ποσο καιρο και αποφασισε να το φτιαξει το τρεχαντηρι παλι  :Lol: 

Καμια γνωμη? Οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα μηπως την γλυτωσω φθηνα...

----------


## aquasonic

Κανεις ρε παιδια?  :Sad:

----------


## dovegroup

http://cgi.ebay.com/DUAL-CS-430-CS-4...efaultDomain_0
Το μοτέρ γράφει MODEL επάνω ψάξτο έτσι.

----------


## tasosmos

Ιμαντες διαφορους φερνει ο Φανος κι ο Κατουμας, τωρα αν θα εχουν κατι που να ταιριαζει... τροφοδοτικο λογικα δεν θα ναι δυσκολο να το επισκευασεις ή να βρεις/ φτιαξεις ενα καινουργιο που να κανει.

----------


## aquasonic

Τελικα τον ιμαντα τον παρηγγειλα απο Γερμανια, ηρθε πολυ φθηνα μπορω να πω. Τωρα για το μοτερ ειναι το dual dc 205 3704c αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορω να το βρω καν στο ιντερνετ. Ξερει κανεις κανενα φυσικο καταστημα που να το βρω?

----------


## aquasonic

Ψαχνω ποσες μερες τωρα και τιποτα... Ξερει κανεις ποια ειναι η αντιπροσωπια της dual στην Ελλαδα μπας και? Η μηπως καλυτερα το part number του μοτερ?

----------


## aquasonic

Κανεις? Σορρυ που πρηζω αλλα ειναι αμαρτια να μαζευει σκονη στην ντουλαπα  :frown:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Η αντιπροσωπεία της Dual ήταν παλιότερα ο Λαμπρόπουλος στην πλατεία Κολιάτσου, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Είχα ζητήσει από εκεί κάποιο ανταλλακτικό για ένα Dual 506 που είχα. Πρέπει να έχει κλείσει τώρα, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάτι από αυτά πλέον στην Ελλάδα, εδώ άφησαν να εγκαταλειφθεί το εργοστάσιο δίσκων της Columbia (των Λαμπρόπουλων και αυτό), χάθηκε αρχειακό υλικό, γέμισε σαβούρα και αλητεία... Προσπάθησε να βάλεις κάποιο μοτέρ από άλλο πικάπ, πιθανώς να ταιριάζουν οι στροφές. δοκίμασέ το.

----------

